# finally got one! - 17 caliber Mach 2



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

after about 6 weeks of dealing with FBI (delayed because I am foreign and travel abroad too often) I finally got my Marlin 917 Mach2

I can imagine I got one of the very last in stock, plus it was on sale for $159. I added Tasco 6-24*40 scope (on sale for $60) and nice rings. I got the rings for free, because gander had only silver and I needed black, so they gave me the silver for free.

Well, I took this setup to a range and I love it! It is absolutely great, shoots like a laser. I wish more people would get into M2 - it works almost as good as 17 HMR but you can get the ammo online for less than $4 (I got it for $3.6) for 50 rounds. HMR is usually around $10, or $20 in GM.

Trurly, great caliber, get it while you still can!
greg


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good to hear! what kind of groups are you getting greg?

you'll be able to take that squirrel hunting this fall!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

well, the guy at GM did not tight up (sp?) the windage adjustment knob's screws and I could not adjust the windage, only the elevation. So i was shooting about 5 inches to the right at 50 yards. I thought the windage knob is broken completely, but I later was able to fix it easily at home.

So, to be hones, I could not check the group size, but the good guys at rimfire central site get less than 1 inch at 100 yards with similar setup.

I am going to the range again soon. I should mention - I was at Big Darby range in west jefferson, nice place, nothing fancy, but good enough.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it all worked out for you, I knew you would love the HM2 as I surely love mine, what kind of ammo are you shooting in it??


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

That rifle should get you close to 1/4" groups at 50 yards. Not sure how they do at 100.
I don't own a 17, but my 22LR gets me 1/4 at 50 and my 22WMR's get me sub 3/4 at 100. I am in the market for a 17, so show us some groups when you have a chance. I am thinking HMR, but only because M2's are becoming scarce. BTW, I am "esoxhunter" on rimfirecentral.com too
MARLINS ROCK !!!


----------

